# Contracció de de + en



## Agró

Bona tarda, companys.

A _La Vanguardia_ d'avui, a les cartes dels lectors, hom pot llegir:
_"Perquè si, en teoria, aquests diners se'ls gasten, en comptes *de en* menjar, en una despesa totalment prescindible, és que alguna cosa no va bé"._

Pregunto: hem de contraure de + en (*d'en*)?
M'he quedat parat en llegir-ho, perquè m'ha sonat horrible, però és que també em sona molt malament si hom fa la contracció.
D'altra banda, però relacionat amb això: aquest "en" és la preposició i no pas el pronom feble, oi? Perquè ara que ho veig escrit així (*d'en*) em ve el dubte si no hauria d'escriure's *de'n*.

Gràcies.


----------



## Dymn

Sona malament de totes dues maneres perquè no és habitual aquesta combinació, però norma en mà s'hauria d'escriure _d'en_, imagino.

Per cert, quant a la combinació de _de _+ _en _(article personal) jo sóc partidari s'escriure-ho _den_, en comptes de _d'en_, per coherència amb _del._


----------



## Agró

Moltes gràcies, Diamant7.
I m'agrada la versió _den_.


----------



## Doraemon-

Doncs jo trobo correcta la redacció de La Vanguardia. 
De+en no apareix a la llista de contraccions i per tant s'ha d'escriure separat. Es tracta de dues proposicions, i no del cas de la contracció de l'article amb apòstrof, que no seria d'aplicació a la proposició.
Potser per "coherència" deuria ser "den" com diu en Diamant7, no entro a jutjar-ho, però aquesta contracció no existeix a cap diccionari ni norma. Per tant es "de en", tal i com s'escriu a l'article de LV.


----------



## Agró

Gràcies, Doraemon-.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> De+en no apareix a la llista de contraccions i per tant s'ha d'escriure separat. Es tracta de dues proposicions, i no del cas de la contracció de l'article amb apòstrof, que no seria d'aplicació a la proposició.


Parles de les sis contraccions (_del, dels, al, als, pel, pels_)? No hi tenen res a veure aquí trobo jo, potser no hauria d'haver parlat del tema del _de + en_ (article personal) perquè realment no té cap relació amb el tema.

Jo ho veig clar: _de _s'apostrofa abans de vocal. Hi ha algunes excepcions (davant de nom de lletra), però que jo sàpiga davant de preposició no n'és una.


----------



## Penyafort

Estic d'acord amb en Diamant. No veig cap raó per la qual no s'hauria d'apostrofar aquest _de_. I allò que se sol dir, "el més a la dreta possible", funciona en les combinacions de pronoms, que no fa al cas. Per tant, jo també crec que en aquest exemple, força inusual, hauria de ser "d'en".


----------



## RIU

Inususal? I com en dieu al fet d'anar anar a casa d'un amic vostre?

També tenim _El zoo d'en Pitus_, per no anar més lluny.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Agró said:


> Bona tarda, companys.
> 
> A _La Vanguardia_ d'avui, a les cartes dels lectors, hom pot llegir:
> _"Perquè si, en teoria, aquests diners se'ls gasten, en comptes *de en* menjar, en una despesa totalment prescindible, és que alguna cosa no va bé"._
> 
> Pregunto: hem de contraure de + en (*d'en*)?
> M'he quedat parat en llegir-ho, perquè m'ha sonat horrible, però és que també em sona molt malament si hom fa la contracció.
> D'altra banda, però relacionat amb això: aquest "en" és la preposició i no pas el pronom feble, oi? Perquè ara que ho veig escrit així (*d'en*) em ve el dubte si no hauria d'escriure's *de'n*.
> 
> Gràcies.



Tinc tres hipòtesis.
1) Hi ha un error de tecleig i l'autor havia volgut escriure "un": en comptes d'un menjar.
2) Es tracta d'un pronom feble. En aquest cas, no comprenc és com "en" pot estar davant l'infinitiu i no darrere. Hauria de ser "en comptes de menjar-ne". "Au lieu d'en manger" seria l'ordre correcte en francès, però no en català.
3) Es tracta d'una preposició. En aquest cas, pel que toca a mi, el que ha escrit l'autor és correcte: "en comptes de gastar-lo en menjar", amb l'el·lipsi de "gastar-lo". D'aquesta manera, "en menjar" es converteix en objecte. 



Penyafort said:


> Estic d'acord amb en Diamant. No veig cap raó per la qual no s'hauria d'apostrofar aquest _de_. I allò que se sol dir, "el més a la dreta possible", funciona en les combinacions de pronoms, que no fa al cas. Per tant, jo també crec que en aquest exemple, força inusual, hauria de ser "d'en".



Doncs jo no sé si s'ha d'apostrofar o no.


----------



## RIU

Angelo di fuoco said:


> 3) Es tracta d'una preposició. En aquest cas, pel que toca a mi, el que ha escrit l'autor és correcte: "en comptes de gastar-lo en menjar", amb l'el·lipsi de "gastar-lo". D'aquesta manera, "en menjar" es converteix en objecte.



Sense dubte es aquesta opció. Es la que té més sentit.


----------



## Doraemon-

Fent-li una pensada crec que Diamant7 té raó. La contracció no és possible però l'apostrofació sí, per què no. De fet amb altres proposicions després del _de_ fariem l'apostrofació sense cap problema: _Aniré amb ma mare en lloc d'amb mon pare._


----------

